# I am Halpert



## halpert (Oct 22, 2011)

I am Halpert.

I lift weights regular. I eat well everyday. I hit my calorie requirements on a regular basis in order to maintain my physique.

I enjoyed competing in many natural bodybuilding shows. Now i am focusing on another sport.

I like to read forums when i can. I also like taking the piss.

Formerly of Muscular Development which is a virus riddled site. Time to move on to another site to annoy people and to have a laugh and to maybe learn something new.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*halpert* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 23, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2012)

halpert said:


> I am Halpert.
> 
> I lift weights regular. I eat well everyday. I hit my calorie requirements on a regular basis in order to maintain my physique.
> 
> ...



You are Halpert, you are a fucktard and a gimmick?????????...


----------



## big jay 2424 (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## halpert (Feb 16, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You are Halpert, you are a fucktard and a gimmick………...



I look a million times better than you. 

Why the hate and paranoia? It only makes me more determined to be more successful and keep making more and more money to retire at 35, I'd hate to be like you - bitter and ugly. 

Save your insults for the Pit at MD where your being ripped apart.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

More MD trash.  Just what we need here.


----------



## halpert (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> More MD trash.  Just what we need here.



Keep your negative comments to yourself fake red hand commando.


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

